# Crawling Bugs!!



## Toni (Dec 3, 2011)

Polymer Clay covered Jr.Gent II pen with Millefiori flowers and red Lady Bugs crawling all over the blank.

My photo skills are still not that great, my setup here in the states has not been done since moving here.:frown:

I hope you like the pen and find enjoyment looking at it! I included a closeup so you could really feel the bugs crawling:wink:


----------



## 76winger (Dec 3, 2011)

That's awesome Toni! I love the extra character they give it.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 3, 2011)

Toni that is great. Beautiful pen as usual.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 3, 2011)

Toni, you are a mind reader! That is a gorgeous pen. For the past week, I've been wondering what ladybugs would look like in PC - they look great!

My wife loves your work, too. We can't believe how you bring lumps of clay to life.


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 3, 2011)

Love that blank! Are they available?


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 3, 2011)

Very impressive indeed !!!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was scared to open it after reading the post earlier from another member about lice.  This pen is much more fun!  Love your work Toni

Take care and best wishes


----------



## Toni (Dec 3, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> I was scared to open it after reading the post earlier from another member about lice.  This pen is much more fun!  Love your work Toni
> 
> Take care and best wishes



hehehe Tim I read that one thought the title would get some attention from it:tongue:

Thank you for the wonderful feedback everyone!! 

You guys are the only ones I get to show my pens to, it means so much to me to get your feedback.  Maybe one day I will do a show


----------



## Dustaway (Dec 3, 2011)

Fabulous pen my wife would love that blank


----------



## Pens By Scott (Dec 3, 2011)

Amazing work!  Love it!


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 3, 2011)

stunning as always....


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 3, 2011)

A buggy beauty Toni! I love it.


----------



## KnB Polymers (Dec 3, 2011)

OMG! That's awesome! If one day I could be half as good as you, I would be on cloud 9!


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow,is that ever a pretty pen!


Steve


----------



## kenspens (Dec 3, 2011)

wow!!! toni that is awesome as usual!! those lady bugs really add a beautifull dimension to the pen!!
your artistic skills are awesome!
sincerely,
ken
kenspens


----------



## corian king (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful pen Toni!!


----------



## boxerman (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome pen Toni. Love the blank.


----------



## Tom D (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic Pen Toni. That is truly artistry.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 3, 2011)

*supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 4, 2011)

Great looking pen and congrats on making it back to Jersey!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome pen Toni. Your pictures look good to me.


----------



## chriselle (Dec 4, 2011)

I bow to the master.  

I only wanna be "bugged" by you........by you...and nobody else but you.:wink:



Amazing.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 4, 2011)

Tony,

Saw some of your pens last Wednesday night at my Woodcraft Guild Richard Raffan is a member and was showing slides of displays of Wood Work in Utah on a recent lecture trip he made there, he goes every year so I had another chance to see your pens (always a pleasure) Recent return of upheaval in NZ would seem provident you moved back.

Your pen decoration using Lady Beetles amused me always have a soft spot for them as they are most efficient natural predators in the garden from leaf suckers.

Your pics show great detail over here as always appreciate the efforts you make and the variety in design you create.

Best wishes and kind regards Peter.


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 4, 2011)

Ladybugs are better fliers than crawlers.  Good bugs fit nicely on your amazingly elegant pens.  Love to see them!:biggrin:


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 4, 2011)

Love the pen, especially the Lady Bugs.


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 4, 2011)

Toni,

What a fabulous pen. Am I right in saying that you are in the U.S. now?  

I think the folks at Arrowmont need to have a week session for pen turners and invite you out there. 

Thanks for sharing your extraordinary work with us.  Your photos are fabulous as well.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## PedroDelgado (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow Toni!!!
Awesome work. But of course...... we don't have to tell you.
Cheers.
PD


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 5, 2011)

_Even after all the pens you have posted, I still amazed by each new one.  You are a very talented lady.  I just don't get haw you get all that beauty out of a bunch of clay._


----------



## bitshird (Dec 5, 2011)

Toni, your skills have not diminished at all with your move to the northern hemisphere. The Lady Bugs are sweet and add flavor <LOL> to the flowers.


----------



## BradG (Dec 5, 2011)

nicely done Toni  Great work


----------



## Finatic (Dec 5, 2011)

There goes the bar again. Gets raised every time. Awesome!!


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 6, 2011)

Stunning.  I don't know what else to say.  Stunning.


----------



## Toni (Dec 7, 2011)

chriselle said:


> I bow to the master.
> 
> I only wanna be "bugged" by you........by you...and nobody else but you.:wink:
> 
> ...



LOL Chris!!



MartinPens said:


> Toni,
> 
> What a fabulous pen. Am I right in saying that you are in the U.S. now?
> 
> ...



Yes I am now living in Hackettstown, New Jersey.


I want to thank EVERYONE for there feedback and taking the time to write me a comment it means alot!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 7, 2011)

Lovely pen Toni! :biggrin:


----------

